

Show HN: IMDB for YouTubers, online database to add your casts and crews - smhtyazdi
http://www.rshiv.org

======
austinstorm
Neat. Vimeo has always had the jump on YouTube for crediting cast and crew.

Have you thought about adding an API?

~~~
smhtyazdi
Hi, thanks for your comment. It only uses YouTube API to verify user channels
and videos and gets some data from it. Is this what you meant by adding an
API?

~~~
Fogest
I think he means an API so the data on your site can be accessed.

~~~
smhtyazdi
No, not yet. But we will definitely consider that. Without having enough data
it's useless.

~~~
Fogest
Personally I have no reason to want it, I was just interpreting what he said.

